
Ask HN: Which news sources do you rely on for Covid coverage? - panabee
There is a lot of half-researched, misleading news on COVID. How do you stay informed on COVID?
======
snapetom
r/covid19 on reddit. That is the only thing I use. I don't need a news service
site giving me clickbait inflammatory headlines. I don't need other subs with
idiotic, low-effort political potshot posts rising to the top. I want to
directly read journal articles. I want discussion, but I want heavy moderation
to keep nonsense out of the way.

------
hellbanTHIS
The local paper.

